# 21 days into flower what do you think?



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

My camera sucks but it makes the buds look bigger than they actually are.  Kinda wierd. They are day 21 and they are not as big as I had expected.  I hope they get much bigger.  Ive been looking at all the pics of the plants on this site and i want my buds to be that big.    So what do you guys think?  Does this look like average size bud for 21 days?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats going to be a huge cola!!! Beautiful man!


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

nice profile pic thats awesome.  You have the power of the indian blunt smoker with you now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

I think your plant looks just fine.  You may get another growth spurt too.  Time will tell.    I look forward to your smoke report!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

wow dude ur plants look very nice
i gots to keep up with ur grow i wanna
see how much more bud u will get but
dont worry man im sure u will get quite
a bit of bud  keep up the good work
dude. 

peace.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

dude you still got another 40days or so that plants lookn mint as nice growing mate


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice looking plant there. What kind of light you using?


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

i got a  400w hps


----------



## Vow (Jul 10, 2019)

your plants sort of look like mine.... I want my buds bigger also like everyone does.... hahaha   mine are about 30 days into flowering there starting to get colored hairs now... im hoping they get a lot bigger fatter... im using a 300watt led... with a 600watt led so 900 watt total... and im using    fox farm nutes for flowering … big bud and tiger bloom... they seem to have gotton a lil bigger since starting it... hopeing for the best..     best of luck fellow grower


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice , only 21 days in they got some growing to do yet , gunna be a massive cola on top looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2019)

QB this post is from 2007


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks Great!!! Smell good too!?


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 14, 2019)

umbra said:


> QB this post is from 2007


hahaha was a tad smashed last time I logged on , where does the time go .


----------

